# Oxymetholone 50mg (Cycle,PCT)



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Guys

Can you tell me please, What is appropriate to take with Oxymetholone to keep gain(good cycle and pct)?

So I am planning to take Oxymetholone 1 tablet( 50mg) in a day and do not want to increase dosage. I am sure some people will write thats stupid 50mg, but I don't think so, 50 mg will build mass as well I think).

All answers will be appreciated.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

This was discussed extensively in the same thread you started tve other day!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Oxy's only is a **** and pointless cycle.

You will blow up and shrink down just as fast when you finish.

The only place they have (in my opinion) is either a kickstart at the beginning of an injectable cycle, a bridge before pct of an injectable cycle, or four weeks on four weeks off throughout an injectable cycle.

Not what you wanted to hear but as far as I'm concerned it's the truth.

Oxy's are a great compound if they're used correctly, but nobody ever does and this is why they have the **** reputation. (that and every newbie swallows them like skittles then bitch and moan when they loose all their gains as fast as they got them.)

If your dead set on doing an oral only cycle, look into tbol maybe


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

gduncan said:


> This was discussed extensively in the same thread you started tve other day!


Lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

golfgttdi said:


> Oxy's only is a **** and pointless cycle.
> 
> You will blow up and shrink down just as fast when you finish.
> 
> ...


He is running oxy only mate it was discussed to the death yesterday in the other thread he made!


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

gduncan said:


> This was discussed extensively in the same thread you started tve other day!


If it discussed about 50mg dosage i won't made a thread )...Read properly


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Oxy's only is a **** and pointless cycle.
> 
> You will blow up and shrink down just as fast when you finish.
> 
> ...


 cheers for post


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> If it discussed about 50mg dosage i won't made a thread )...Read properly


Write properly


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Write properly


gduncan i expect from you opinion or advice rather criticism ))

Sorry if I wrote wrongly, I am Spanish and unfortunately not fluent in English


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

gduncan said:


> This was discussed extensively in the same thread you started tve other day!


lol

have you already bought the oxys or somthing? because you have bein told its the worst cycle for keepable gains, yet you keep asking


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

jaypricel19 said:


> lol
> 
> have you already bought the oxys or somthing? because you have bein told its the worst cycle for keepable gains, yet you keep asking


I did not bought, but I can buy it tomorrow though. Yes i wrote in different ways because that is the way to understand properly about what the hell is that, then make a suggestion and decide what to do.

It is my first time in my life i interested in steroids, so I am not good in steroids and just asking questions to obtain information about them, I done research though but still about Oxy are different suggestions and myths ).


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

jesus you come across really thick no offence :lol: its starting give me a headache


----------



## Benny Blanco (Jan 21, 2012)

RedEye have u considered doing injectable test for your first cycle, and using the Anadrol (Oxy) for a kicker, or even better yet use Dianabol for a kicker its great. My first cycle ever was just Dianabol and ye Dbol is great but u wont keep a most of your gains using that alone. If u are set on doing an oral cycle on its own first like what golfgddti said try the Tbol, which is the same as Dianabol basically without all the water retention and I think u keep more gains from it.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> RedEye have u considered doing injectable test for your first cycle, and using the Anadrol (Oxy) for a kicker, or even better yet use Dianabol for a kicker its great. My first cycle ever was just Dianabol and ye Dbol is great but u wont keep a most of your gains using that alone. If u are set on doing an oral cycle on its own first like what golfgddti said try the Tbol, which is the same as Dianabol basically without all the water retention and I think u keep more gains from it.


Thx for post

as ausbuilt wrote me , good with oxy is to use Clomid ,arimidex and last week nolva but he wrote cycle for big(big for me  ) dosage...But for 50mg dosage I don't know how to use or what and when...I can not inject unfortunately, if i could i would do that )


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> Thx for post
> 
> as ausbuilt wrote me , good with oxy is to use Clomid ,arimidex and last week nolva but he wrote cycle for big(big for me  ) dosage...But for 50mg dosage I don't know how to use or what and when...I can not inject unfortunately, if i could i would do that )


Why can't you inject?

If you look in the sticky section there is a whole section on PCT,there are varying schools of thought but you will at least get a basic grasp of what you should be looking at.I know it's your first cycle and want advice but there is a difference between posting threads for advice and just expecting to be spoon fed information,do more research!


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Why can't you inject?
> 
> If you look in the sticky section there is a whole section on PCT,there are varying schools of thought but you will at least get a basic grasp of what you should be looking at.I know it's your first cycle and want advice but there is a difference between posting threads for advice and just expecting to be spoon fed information,do more research!


I better go on oral at this stage


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

RedEye. said:


> Thx for post
> 
> as ausbuilt wrote me , good with oxy is to use Clomid ,arimidex and last week nolva but he wrote cycle for big(big for me  ) dosage...But for 50mg dosage I don't know how to use or what and when...I can not inject unfortunately, if i could i would do that )


youve just answered your opening question....??


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Feelin-Big said:


> youve just answered your opening question....??


Of course no bro  If i knew answer i won't made a thread 

ausbuilt wrote high dosage.For taking 50mg per day Oxy, i have no clue what and how many i have to use. cos c50mg per day for Oxy 100mg clomid is not proper isn'it : ) so thats why i made a thread to find out what is appropriate for taking 50mg Oxy per day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I would say give it a pass.

It actually is pretty suppressive, strength gains are very good on these, but for keepable gains I would choose something else.

Also, clomid during cycle has no proof it does anything, so someone saying it will not allow you to shut down in my opinion is just talking, no proof it does anything during a cycle.

mg per mg, dbol is stronger, why not do a dbol cycle and use an AI?

Clomid and nolva for PCT, do a 6 week cycle.

Before you do though, it would be a good idea to have the training nailed first.

Can you post up your routine so I can have a look at it?

This will maximize your gains on cycle.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well I would say give it a pass.
> 
> It actually is pretty suppressive, strength gains are very good on these, but for keepable gains I would choose something else.
> 
> ...


hackskii, Thanks for post

I guess i really have to go for Dianabol. If I take Dianabol, i won't increase dosage over 20mg perday. I think 20 mg per day is good as well for gaining mass 

I think to take Dianabol for 4 weeks 20 mg.

First 2-3 days i will start from 10mg, then i will increase dosage to 20mg. Last 2-3 days of cycle i will decrease dosage to 10mg + i will take last week Nolva 10mg with it. After finish cycle, i will carry on to take 3-4 days Nolva and i guess that shall be enough. Finally, I will rest for 2-3 weeks and again the same .At least it's 20mg i dont think i need to take nolva for a long period.

What you think about that?? do i need to add something else ?

Thanks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> hackskii, Thanks for post
> 
> I guess i really have to go for Dianabol. If I take Dianabol, i won't increase dosage over 20mg perday. I think 20 mg per day is good as well for gaining mass
> 
> ...


Mate I suggest you do more research,I'm not being cheeky but that oneon extremelly poorly thrown together 'cycle' you don't seem to have a basic knowledge of what you're doing.Why would you only take 10-20mg Dbol for 4 weeks?Do you not want muscle gain?


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Mate I suggest you do more research,I'm not being cheeky but that oneon extremelly poorly thrown together 'cycle' you don't seem to have a basic knowledge of what you're doing.Why would you only take 10-20mg Dbol for 4 weeks?Do you not want muscle gain?


gduncan,Thanks for post mate

If i know it has not got any side effect, i would take 100 mg per day. 

I want to build muscles but I am scared of side effects, high dosage=high risk of side effect. High dosage will satisfy me very quick but might be with side effects. Its better for me to take small dosage and gain slowly rather fast and with unwanted effects.

I may take 30mg MAX but not sure. I hope 20mg will do its own job


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hola amigo. Dianabol 40mg muy bien! Nolvadex 40mg par 7 days et 20mg par 14 days


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh and taje a break longer than 3 weeks between oral cycles or you may need new liver soon.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Oh and taje a break longer than 3 weeks between oral cycles or you may need new liver soon.


You sure about it?


----------

